# Help, need a job, have a relative's permit



## Tuxa (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi guys,
I am portuguese with a south african life partner and the embassy issued me a relative's visa. I am living in Pretoria since March, have experience as a Sales and Marketing Manager and speack 5 languages. Everything was suppose to be easy... now it is not. The home affairs department first did not know what kind of permit it is... Then they told me I need a job in order to get the work permit. The embassy told me that I just need a endorsement on the relative's permit and then I can work. Can somebody tell me which is the best and easiest way to go. I get replays to my applications but then they tell me they can't have all the troubles with the work permit... so, no job... I already wrote twice to home affairs and one to the emigration.... no replay. 
Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Tuxa said:


> Hi guys,
> I am portuguese with a south african life partner and the embassy issued me a relative's visa. I am living in Pretoria since March, have experience as a Sales and Marketing Manager and speack 5 languages. Everything was suppose to be easy... now it is not. The home affairs department first did not know what kind of permit it is... Then they told me I need a job in order to get the work permit. The embassy told me that I just need a endorsement on the relative's permit and then I can work. Can somebody tell me which is the best and easiest way to go. I get replays to my applications but then they tell me they can't have all the troubles with the work permit... so, no job... I already wrote twice to home affairs and one to the emigration.... no replay.
> Thank you sooooo much!


I think if you can prove you and your life partner have been together for more than five years you would quilify for permenant residence. If you can find a job you do not need to apply for a work permit just get your current permit endorsed.
The employer does not need to offer the position to in the press first.

Google life partner in south africa you can find detailed info


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Stevan said:


> I think if you can prove you and your life partner have been together for more than five years you would quilify for permenant residence. If you can find a job you do not need to apply for a work permit just get your current permit endorsed.
> The employer does not need to offer the position to in the press first.
> 
> Google life partner in south africa you can find detailed info


Stevan, I dont think she need's to prove that she and her patner has stayed together for five, for getting job, I have friend, Who got married to local and started working, he just had spouse Visa.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Anu said:


> Stevan, I dont think she need's to prove that she and her patner has stayed together for five, for getting job, I have friend, Who got married to local and started working, he just had spouse Visa.


yes you are right you can get a work endorsment on a temporary visa. you must prove you are together for five years to gain permenant residence though.


----------



## Tuxa (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you very much guys. I'll look the webside up.


----------

